# Logos



## theretardedcuber (Sep 21, 2009)

i am entering my first competition soon so i decided to read wca's regulation when i came across this
*3l)	Cube puzzles must have at most one logo. For Rubik's Cube or bigger cube puzzles the logo must be placed on one of the centre pieces*
which sucks since none of my cubes have logos (except vcube)
what happens if i dont have a logo do i get thrown out and shot...
stupid rule i thinks-.-


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 21, 2009)

theretardedcuber said:


> i am entering my first competition soon so i decided to read wca's regulation when i came across this
> *3l)	Cube puzzles must have at most one logo. For Rubik's Cube or bigger cube puzzles the logo must be placed on one of the centre pieces*
> which sucks since none of my cubes have logos (except vcube)
> what happens if i dont have a logo do i get thrown out and shot...
> stupid rule i thinks-.-



The rule says "at most one logo", meaning 0 or 1 is okay, meaning you're okay.

But break any other rules and you probably will get thrown out and shot.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 21, 2009)

theretardedcuber said:


> i am entering my first competition soon so i decided to read wca's regulation when i came across this
> 3l)	Cube puzzles must have *at most *one logo. For Rubik's Cube or bigger cube puzzles the logo must be placed on one of the centre pieces
> which sucks since none of my cubes have logos (except vcube)
> what happens if i dont have a logo do i get thrown out and shot...
> stupid rule i thinks-.-



:fp


----------



## Pedro (Sep 21, 2009)

Nothing will happen to you

the rule just says you can have *at most* one logo. Doesn't say you must have a logo.


EDIT

bleh, 2 minutes late


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 21, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> theretardedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > i am entering my first competition soon so i decided to read wca's regulation when i came across this
> ...



It's not the first time it's happened. Maybe it means something...


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Sep 22, 2009)

i would like to add though that on bigcubes the logo must be placed on the *center * piece or the pice closest to the middle as possible.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 22, 2009)

Why ? It shouldn't be placed on a corner or edge because it would then enable you to recognize that piece by seeing only one of its stickers, but on an outer center piece it doesn't give you any unfair advantage, there's no need to forbid it...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 22, 2009)

Just a bit off topic but haven't there been like 3 threads on this...


----------



## qqwref (Sep 22, 2009)

This topic fails; please read more carefully, of course cubes without logos are allowed.

cubeninjaIV: it says "the logo must be placed on one of the centre pieces" which I interpret to mean that it can be on any type of center piece. For some reason a lot of the rules are a bit ambiguous, so as long as you can make a real case for your interpretation, you can often get the delegate to agree.


----------



## blade740 (Sep 22, 2009)

And really, if you have a logo on a 5x5 X-center, do you really think that'll help you solve faster in any way? The point is that you can't have it on an edge or corner, because that would aid recognition.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 22, 2009)

Can you have the cube on a stand?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 22, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Can you have the cube on a stand?



A3d) At the end of the inspection, the competitor must place the puzzle back *onto the Stackmat*, in the orientation and position he wishes.

Please, just read the regulations.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nothing will happen to you as long as you don't touch the cube after a solve. Then... you'll have problems.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 22, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Can you have the cube on a stand?
> ...


I have. It does not say no stands. I was unsure. Thanks you for your, umm, clarity.


----------



## peedu (Sep 22, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > theretardedcuber said:
> ...



This needs better wording. I have been translating that from english to english a couple of times now.

That can be added to the number of times it has been asked on the forums.

I have also been asked: Do you have a sticker with some logo on it?
Me: Yes. Why do you ask?
And then: Because it is written in 3l) ....

The DNS, DNF questions are repeating also frequently, but I can't complain about the wording of their definitions in the regulations. (9f4 and 9f5)

And then there are the questions about 9f9 of course.

Peedu


----------



## brunson (Sep 22, 2009)

peedu said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > theretardedcuber said:
> ...


I think simply changing the word "must" to "may" might make it more clear. Semantically they're the same, but it might be more readily understood.



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...


I doesn't say not to cover your cube in chocolate, either. Does your mother have to check to make sure you're wearing all your clothes before you go out every morning?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 22, 2009)

Personally I don't see any reason to change the wording on 3l. The wording is clear, and there really shouldn't be any issues. "Must have at most one logo" is very different from "must have one logo," and I don't see how anybody could miss that. I understand that this has come up several times now, but I honestly believe that is the fault of the reader for blatantly ignoring two critical words.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Sep 22, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Personally I don't see any reason to change the wording on 3l. The wording is clear, and there really shouldn't be any issues. "Must have at most one logo" is very different from "must have one logo," and I don't see how anybody could miss that. I understand that this has come up several times now, but I honestly believe that is the fault of the reader for blatantly ignoring two critical words.



yea thats pretty much it.... i think it would be better if it said "must have no more than 1 logo "


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 22, 2009)

Or we could just assume that people would be competent enough to understand what was meant.


----------

